# حصريا برنامج المساعد الهندسي العربي2 لحساب قيمه المقاومه حسب اللون



## مصطفي القرش (15 يونيو 2008)

*






اخواني الاعزاء 
اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج من اقوي البرامج الهندسيه وهو
((برنامج المساعد العربي2 ))
حيث يقوم البرنامج بحساب قيمه المقاومه حسب اللون والعكس 









ويستخدم لحساب قيم المكثفات وارقامها 






والبرنامج فيه مزايا تانيه كتير 
بجد برنامج روعه
البرنامج مرفوع علي موقع 





للتحميل 

























*​


----------



## alsaneyousef (15 يونيو 2008)




----------



## zibara (18 يونيو 2008)

هل من الممكن ان ترفعه على موقع غير الرابيد شير لأنني 
لا استطيع ان احمله (يحتاج الى حساب بريميوم)
هل من الممكن رفعه على الزد شير مثلاً
تحياتي


----------



## عادل الامعري (27 أغسطس 2008)

يرجى ارساله عن طريق غير هذا الموقع:58:


----------



## نصار العيساوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد اميسال (13 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## نصار العيساوي (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا البرنامج الروعة و البسيط


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم اين رابط تحميل البرنامج

جميع الروابط لصور فقط


----------



## احمد محمد مفضل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## محمدالفيومى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

تحياتى لك والف شكر


----------



## اسلام مقاومة (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااا يا باشااااااااااااا


----------



## moda87 (5 أبريل 2012)

*برجاء رفع البرنامج فى المرفقات .............. وشكرااااااااا*


----------



## هبة الجرادي (18 أبريل 2012)

جوزيت خيرا اخ مصطفى على البرنامج الممتاز والمفيد


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (8 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيكم
*​


----------

